# my johnsen



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi new to the forum , thought i'd post pics of my dirty johnsen. Lttle history i had a 16' johnboat with a 40 yam on it.
i wa at at mastries bait shop and talking to a guy that happen to be selling his flatsboat for 1200$
he said he would sell it with out the motor for $300 with the trailor bought it that afternoon .
put my 40 on her, made a steering box, and know thanks to this dame forum planning on taking all that off and redoing the whole thing not sure how yet, but i really like the layout of the native suv 

<a href="http://s924.photobucket.com/albums/ad89/jmbingham3/?action=view&current=IMG_0796.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad89/jmbingham3/IMG_0796.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here you go:





























Yours looks like mine, but with a motor minus the platform.

Same colors and all.
The only difference is yours has a front bench and mine has the ugly seat. lol

Looks good.
That's like the same motor I had for mine, but it was a 30.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for putting the pics up like that i've been jumping back and forth from one of bretts earlier post trying to fiqure out how to do that , think i got it now
ya bench is better than that seat but hate the bench too dont know how many times ive almost falling steping down from the little deck to that bench
i really like the lay out off the one that is posted on here some where with the walk around deck on it 
definitely going to change it great little boats and for $300 coudn't pass it up


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks for putting the pics up like that i've been jumping back and forth from one of bretts earlier post trying to fiqure out how to do that , think i got it now
> ya bench is better than that seat but hate the bench too dont know how many times ive almost falling steping down from the little deck to that bench
> i really like the lay out off the one that is posted on here some where with the walk around deck on it
> definitely going to change it great little boats and for $300 coudn't pass it up




Yeah, just copy the link with the IMG tags on your photobucket.


You were better off than me.
I paid $850 for mine.
Hull, trailer, and poling platform. 


You can make a front deck from that bench forward fairly easily.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

ya but after i get a poling platform made we'll be in the same boat
i'm thinking about making a deck run all the way to the front of the boxes and a rear deck about a foot past the rear bench but that will be a while n projects till my kitchen is redone executive orders from the boss


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried, honest, I really tried, but I just can't, it's just hanging there over the net, ready for the spike!

Sorry...I can't resist....It's not my fault...Look at the title of this thread...In the Bragging Spot no less!


Hmmmm, 2 guys, in public, comparing and complimenting each other's Johnsens!!!!!!!

                                                      

                                                    [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Oh, come on....you just wish you came up with it first... 

Ooops, and we're watching them while they do it...    ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ya but after i get a poling platform made we'll be in the same boat
> i'm thinking about making a deck run all the way to the front of the boxes and a rear deck about a foot past the rear bench but that will be a while n projects till my kitchen is redone executive orders from the boss


Do you know what your skiff drafts?
I would like to know before I go ahead to do mine up. 




> I tried, honest, I really tried, but I just can't, it's just hanging there over the net, ready for the spike!
> 
> Sorry...I can't resist....It's not my fault...Look at the title of this thread...In the Bragging Spot no less!
> 
> ...



Lol, I thought about it after the second time I wrote on here....lol


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

my wife looked over my shoulder shook her head and I asked if I was really going to call it that but fiqured I was the new guy on the block so the lest I could is give y'all something to joke about 
not excatly sure what the draft is I know I have floated in pretty shallow water 6 to 8" maybe 
give me a week or two and I can find out pretty busy


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> I tried, honest, I really tried, but I just can't, it's just hanging there over the net, ready for the spike!
> 
> Sorry...I can't resist....It's not my fault...Look at the title of this thread...In the Bragging Spot no less!
> 
> ...


Gee thanks Brett.....now it just makes it a whole lot more uncomfortable to tell him "nice Johnsen"!
:-X
Nice Johnsen!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not only that, his first comment was it was a "dirty" johnsen.
I'm thinking, "Dude, take a shower." WHY would that come to mind.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> hi new to the forum , thought i'd post pics of my dirty johnsen.


Hahaha. The first time I looked at this post, I just looked at the pictures. But, since everyone started making phallic references, I decided to read it. This was the first line I read... ;D ;D


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

Guess it was good i didn't go with the other opening line

Hi new to the forum, here is some pics of my dirty little johnsen lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Between the title of the thread, pics of your johnsen and your latest comment,
I'd say you've brought us to a new low in boat porn...Well done!
Welcome to the forum, you should fit in well here... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bet my Johnsen is bigger than yours  ;D
How quick is the boat with the 40 yammi on it, I haven't seen any other johnsen hulls other than mine. I have a 25 Evinrude tiller on mine and its quick your boat must fly. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Bet my Johnsen is bigger than yours  ;D
> How quick is the boat with the 40 yammi on it, I haven't seen any other johnsen hulls other than mine. I have a 25 Evinrude tiller on mine and its quick your boat must fly.
> Welcome to the forum



How fast is yours with a 25? 
I'm thinking of putting a 25 on mine.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Really depends on the water but max I had with GPS and a 3 blade 9 x 11 prop and a full load and me in it was 31. Its a little scary with the boat flexing as much as it does. I run a 9 x 10 prop now and haven't checked it with a GPS recently.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Really depends on the water but max I had with GPS and a 3 blade 9 x 11 prop and a full load and me in it was 31. Its a little scary with the boat flexing as much as it does. I run a 9 x 10 prop now and haven't checked it with a GPS recently.



Cool, what exactly flexes? 
The floor?
I was thinking of adding stringers and a false floor to mine.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can say is I wish I did that to mine, have you had your in the water yet? Mine flexs in the middle between the boxes at speed. It flex's up and down. The inside of the boat where you stand is basically the bottom. The boat just develops small flexing cracks, I have redone my boat twice and spoke with Brett in detail about it at the time, i just decided to live with it since I didn't feel like messing with it. I had mine a couple miles out in the ocean in rollers and as long as you drive easy the boat will last.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> All I can say is I wish I did that to mine, have you had your in the water yet? Mine flexs in the middle between the boxes at speed. It flex's up and down. The inside of the boat where you stand is basically the bottom. The boat just develops small flexing cracks, I have redone my boat twice and spoke with Brett in detail about it at the time, i just decided to live with it since I didn't feel like messing with it. I had mine a couple miles out in the ocean in rollers and as long as you drive easy the boat will last.


I just did a float test to make sure mine floats...lol
I didn't have a motor to hang on there.
I plan on doing some sort of stringer/bulkhead system to hold the false floor and gunwales/rod holders anyway.
That should stiffen the floor up I'd assume. 
Everyone tells me it's a wet ride, and that the floor flexes. 
I figure I'll put spray rails and stringer system that should help.
I'm very interested on how much it drafts though.
To know if I should even waste the time and money doing it up, or just cleaned it up, paint it, and use it how it is and then sell it.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

The boat is a great boat, as skiffs go I say its pretty dry for the age/design of the hull. The boat floats very shallow, with the jackplate on the back I have never been disappointed on how shallow it goes. Mine was a basket case when I got it, if you have the time and the energy and don't mind itching a bunch I would say fix it I think you wont be disappointed. 
Here's my boat http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231388534/7#7


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

dang sorry i missed all the johnsen talk ,

i have no idea how fast the boat is fast enough for me the way the hull flexes i dont think i would push much more 

very nice skiff , not sure how far out in the ocean i would go with but thats just me 

there is one hanging on some davits up in clearwater , looks like it has been there forever, it was the only other one i had seen besides mine before finding this forumn

i love the boat , i only put the forty on it because i all ready had it , i think it is overkill and think a 25 would be perfect for the boat

does the spell check not work for everyone else or is it just me


----------



## Glenn CBAR (12 mo ago)

james_bingham3 said:


> hi new to the forum , thought i'd post pics of my dirty johnsen. Lttle history i had a 16' johnboat with a 40 yam on it.
> i wa at at mastries bait shop and talking to a guy that happen to be selling his flatsboat for 1200$
> he said he would sell it with out the motor for $300 with the trailor bought it that afternoon .
> put my 40 on her, made a steering box, and know thanks to this dame forum planning on taking all that off and redoing the whole thing not sure how yet, but i really like the layout of the native suv
> ...


nice deal!


----------

